# Is this the "holy grail" of poisons?



## ncbred (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cool looking...


----------



## ncbred (Sep 8, 2008)

base...


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 8, 2008)

...I will dig a skull...[]


----------



## cookie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm speechless.....


----------



## ncbred (Sep 9, 2008)

not mine btw, I saw this on the SouthEast Bottle Club web page.  The article was a few years old and this poison brought + $2500 on ebay then.

 I'm not a poison guy but when I saw this, I was amazed.  Not at the price but the beauty of it.  Possibly the coolest bottle I've ever seen.


----------



## woody (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the Norwich Poison bottle in a coffin shape commands a bigger price and is more scarce than the figural skull.

*Figural "Poison" Bottle, *America. 1890-1900. In the form of a coffin, golden amber, tooled round collared mouth - smooth base marked "Norwich 16A", ht. 7 1/2 inches. 
 K#KU18    _Extremely rare, perfect poison. One of the most difficult and most desirable poisons to acquire. _

_A friend of mine dug one of these a few years back and sold it at Hecklers auction for $12,000_


----------



## glass man (Sep 10, 2008)

GOOD INFO WOODY! WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PICTURE OF THE COFFIN POISON! I used to get a ENGLISH bottle magazine and I read the best poison there was a colbalt coffin,can't remember its worth,but seems like at the time there was only maybe 2 known? NOT SURE ABOUT THAT ,but it was very rare.


----------



## FloridaDigger (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow; ..great skull poison, very cool looking. I am trying to dig a skull myself; ...one of the 13(5 have been found, 3 dissapeared, 2 still available) crystal skulls made of quartz that might have been made by aliens and contain endless amounts of knowledge, ....some day.......


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 10, 2008)

We went digging for a "Crystal Skull" and that was the day I found my first nice poison. A cobalt Iodine with Skull & Crossbones. Next time, my digging partner found a plain blue poison, next time we both "got" poison (not much, luckily[]) and the last time, when he said we were going to dig a Poison today, I dug an Amber POISON POISON (Just this past Monday, in fact.)

 Kate


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 10, 2008)

I am with Woody on this one for sure,one of the most popular poisons but as a rule see 5-8 a year at sale somewheres.The moss green large lattice (KC-1),the cobalt Large size Lattice with huge poison embossed on label area. Thw cylinder poison with protruding scull and crossbones in cobalt!! very very rare. I have seen that bottle and know who owns it. The aqua variant of that same poison also unheard of he also has. A few of the KI irregulars ect . Don't get me wrong the scull rocks....i would love to have one.If i had to choose though between any i listed above the scull would lose.


----------



## stevethegardener (Sep 20, 2008)

I've seen this one before - a real beaut, you can't help but admire it.  Is this the rarest size?  I seem to remember the smaller ones were more scarce.


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 20, 2008)

I always thought the skulls were distributed out of Boston.  Then I've heard other people say it's an English bottle, which I doubt.  Whats the true origin of the skull bottles?


----------



## stevethegardener (Sep 20, 2008)

> I always thought the skulls were distributed out of Boston. Then I've heard other people say it's an English bottle, which I doubt. Whats the true origin of the skull bottles?


 I've heard Boston too - that's where it was patented at least


----------



## susanralph (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all:  I have the Norwich Coffin bottle complete with approx 1/3 full of intact pills ( readable too)  The only damage that my bottle has is that the label is a bit faded, but readable.   I have been trying to research it's value.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I can help you with that.  What size and color is it?


----------



## susanralph (Oct 15, 2012)

It's 71/2" for the bottle approx 8" with stopper in.  It' cobalt blue and looks exactly like the one in the picture that Lobeycay posted above.  
 It has 16A on the bottom.

 thanks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> ...I will dig a skull...[]


 
 I just dug one on the weekend LOL I rember this thread []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 16, 2012)

nice pull rick. i would like to dig one myself. not something i would buy,
 but they are cool looking....

 jim


----------

